# Christmas Traditions - Unique or Favorite



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 8, 2014)

In my childhood it was a mad dash to the tree and rip into the your presents.  Utter chaos!  My wife tried to control our kids a little more but was still a grab for gifts.  We finally managed to get them under control when they became adults.  My wife was a Headstart teacher and we decided to start a tradition to help a needy family each year.  It was hard selecting just one but she was in position to identify the most needy.  

She would talk to the mother (usually single) and ask if it was okay for us to do Christmas as a secret Santa.  She would get all her children's sizes and wants.  We limited them to 3 gifts each and within reason along with coats and outfits.  We also bought the fixings for dinner, turkey/ham and all the side dishes.  We shopped for case goods and basic necessities for them.  All was delivered late Christmas eve.  

At first we tried to have Christmas for our children and our grandchildren, a little costly first couple of years.  Over time my three children wanted to participate and together we decided not to gift to each other.  We pooled the money for the tradition.  We did it each year and as our grandchildren became young adults, they wanted to participate.  

We kept up the tradition for the 15 years my wife taught and after her retirement we stopped but the memories were still there of seeing the faces of the parent or parents when we made the deliveries.  

Our tradition was to have a late brunch with the whole family and then watch our younger grandchildren open their gifts.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

We don't exchange gifts among the adults of the "extended family" any longer.   What each family does within their family circle varies, but we sisters don't exchange gifts any more.  Gifts are still send to the young'uns (once you graduate from college, you're no longer considered a young'un) - nieces, nephews, etc.   With the family scattered all over the world, Christmas just isn't what it used to be when we were all living in the same area.  When we decided on this a few years ago, I think it came as a relief to everyone.....no more trying to figure out what someone wanted/needed/deserved, no more trips to the post office to spend more on postage than the gift cost.

I look back with great longing at the Christmases of the past, but time moves on and so must we....


----------

